# Registered psychiatric nurse



## newgrad (22 Mar 2007)

I'm a registered psychiatric nurse and I'm wondering what kind of hurdles I'll need to go through if I'm considering to be a Nurse Officer.  I've been asking around the recruiting offices and shooting off e-mails but no responses so I hope someone can help with any information.


----------



## old medic (22 Mar 2007)

What sort of hurdles are you thinking about?  Common enrollment things or specific to the job?

Feel free to search through our Health Services board located at:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,45.0.html

The largest thread on Nursing is here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4249.0.html


----------



## newgrad (23 Mar 2007)

One key piece of information I'm looking for is if the CF recognizes the Bachelor of Psychiatric Nursing degree to qualify in enrolling as a Nurse Officer.  I can't find this information on any of the information web sites and the recruiting office doesn't have an answer as well.


----------



## old medic (23 Mar 2007)

There are specific recruiters for the Health Service. Sounds like you need to speak with one of them.

The Health Services recruiting site has a brief mention under advanced MOC training:
http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=57&bhcp=1


----------



## DartmouthDave (24 Mar 2007)

Hello,

RPN are only recognized in some provinces as different branch of nursing.  Alberta comes to mind.  Also, their scope of pratice and training are different than a RN.

NO in the CF have to provide a wide range of care from public health to emergency nursing.  It is my understanding that one needs a BScN to go direct entry or a Nursing Diploma if enrolled under the Registered Nurse Education Plan.  So, I do not think that you will have much luck as a PRN (i.e. what if they needed a nurse for critical care/emergency duties overseas).

The solution, the way I see it, is look into Regular Officer Training Program and going back to school.  With your PRN training this will not be too long.  Second, you will have your education paid for.  

When I was a student doing my clinical at the Alberta Hospital (ironically on Sept. 11.....I was the last to know about the towers because I thoought my patient was delusional when she said that NY was under attack) a couple of the RPN were working towards their BScN to open up more job opportunities.

I hope this helps some.  Good luck.

David


----------



## ClanceTer (22 Sep 2009)

One key section of advice I'm searching for is if the CF recognizes the Bachelor of Psychiatric Nursing amount to authorize in enrolling as a Nurse Officer. I can't acquisition this advice on any of the advice web sites and the recruiting appointment doesn't accept an acknowledgment as well.



_________________
Medical travel insurance


----------



## Brasidas (23 Sep 2009)

ClanceTer said:
			
		

> One key section of advice I'm searching for is if the CF recognizes the Bachelor of Psychiatric Nursing amount to authorize in enrolling as a Nurse Officer. I can't acquisition this advice on any of the advice web sites and the recruiting appointment doesn't accept an acknowledgment as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a CF recruiting centre in your area? Please go in, ask, and they'll look into it for you. Come on back and share what they tell you.


----------

